# Landscaper referrel



## BCbound (Jul 9, 2011)

What do you guys ask for with landscaper referrals? I've dished a couple of jobs off to some guys and have not ask for anything yet. I've got a few more potential jobs to give out and think it might be time to ask for some kind of finders fee. Any suggestions?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 31, 2011)

depends on the job, but generally 5~10%. 

Shaun


----------



## Treewolf (Nov 6, 2011)

*Networking*

I personally don't like cash finder fees. Mutual networking and various favors or help is much better for you and your customers in the long run.


----------



## VL07 (Nov 7, 2011)

I pay 10%, and most of the time will get the job over the lowest bidder. The landscaper becomes your sales rep. It's just good business.


----------



## BCbound (Nov 7, 2011)

I am of the same mindset as Treewolf and it has been working well. Just wondering what other guys are doing.


----------



## conlan (Feb 8, 2012)

I totally agree with the networking philosophy. I have 2 landscaping companies I refer a ton of work to and ask for nothing back. They in turn, refer tree jobs to me. It's great because we are just passing each other business. If you ask for money then the guys getting the job have to mark up their prices to pay you the extra finders fee. This makes them more expensive than they should be and that's no good for the client. Don't worry about not making a little extra, because its not the kind of work you do anyway. Why not do a favour for the landscaper? You have nothing to lose and lots to gain by the way of referals. If you get a kick back or sub-out the work, then you can become more involved in the work and may get dragged into the loop, so to speak.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 18, 2012)

*2 prices!*

The landscapers I work for in my area are of 2 mindsets 1st they want to be the big player and want to be the general and have me work for them. In which case I charge the contractor full price and he can figure out how to work it into his job
2nd type just sends his customers my way and for that I pay between 35 and 50 for each job depending on if it is just stump grinding or involves tree work! 

I hope that helps as a perspective from the other side ! 

Thanks 
Jon


----------

